# How To Control The 5 Thieves?



## guru Daas (Apr 7, 2016)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh

Sangat ji we all know about the concept of 5 thieves in sikhi (lust, rage, greed, attachment & conceit) & how important it is to get rid of these in order to follow the guru's path.

So, i just wanted to ask the sangat this question that which one of these 5 do they find the hardest to handle & what strategies do they use to control these 5?

Please share...


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 7, 2016)

For me it's ego. I have this great big out-of-control ego that I dare not let up on for even a second. By that I mean I must leave it in Guru ji's hands because I can't handle it myself. And I am so proud that I can admit that. *giggles* A big part of it is not to take myself too seriously. I am, after all, a rather ridiculous little speck on a tiny planet on the outskirts of a ho-hum galaxyandam important mostly to myself.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 8, 2016)

guru Daas said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> Sangat ji we all know about the concept of 5 thieves in sikhi (lust, rage, greed, attachment & conceit) & how important it is to get rid of these in order to follow the guru's path.
> 
> ...



lust, given up trying to control,better in my opinion to understand


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 8, 2016)

guru Daas said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> Sangat ji we all know about the concept of 5 thieves in sikhi (lust, rage, greed, attachment & conceit) & how important it is to get rid of these in order to follow the guru's path.
> 
> ...




lust is a big one for me...

Original Ji mentioned something the other day which immediately helped...

When an attractive lady walks by...rather than perving and imagining all sorts...because this seems to be a very auto response in us men lol ... think of the one who created' that which you take a fancy to...and you know what...this works!!!

with things like anger...jelousy...and other negative feelings....i like to Say the words "tuhee, Tuhee" throughout the day...as it reminds me, its all Him...this helps..gives you a clearer head to tackle such situations.

greed...think back and scan your life...think of all the things you've ever wanted...from the earliest time you can remember...

oh man...its just never ends...you get one thing...then something bigger and better tickles your fancy....you get that...then you spot the next thing in the line...you think...'ok..when i get that...i'll be happy", and you are happy...for a while...then the next step up the ladder appears....on and on and on...

when i did this...i felt mentally exhausted...and i thought...life might end soon, is this the only story i am telling Waheugu...surely there are other things to achieve...

When you do this self analyzing with your life...you start seeing the same thing in many other people around you...and you realize that what Gurbani says about 99% being trapped (mentally) in the web is true...

this is kinda all 'Simran'...remembering Waheguru whilst Maya tries to create havoc...
oh and as usual, i recommend Simran of the quiet variety, the clearest self reflection often takes place at this time...images of your life and things you've done often flash by...5 thieves try to play havoc even at this time when no one is around you....

god bless


----------



## chazSingh (Apr 8, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> lust, given up trying to control,better in my opinion to understand



i've finally decided to give away my porn collection...PM me if you're interested...its on classic VHS Scotch tapes....re-record....don;t fade away....


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 8, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> i've finally decided to give away my porn collection...PM me if you're interested...its on classic VHS Scotch tapes....re-record....don;t fade away....



well, as I said, in my view its about understanding, for instance, I have got to the point where my interaction with humankind is devoid of any feelings of lust, I can deal with customers, whoever, with no notion of lust in my mind, everyone is simply god.

However, I am at heart a wolf, and if I feel the need to howl, then I simply look for a she wolf. That leaves people to be people and to be treated as such, and wolves to be wolves.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 8, 2016)

I live in the Strippers' paradise and the ones I know guarantee me that they are not in the pole dancing for lust.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Apr 9, 2016)

guru Daas said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> Sangat ji we all know about the concept of 5 thieves in sikhi (lust, rage, greed, attachment & conceit) & how important it is to get rid of these in order to follow the guru's path.
> 
> ...


Five thieves are the states of mind. It is all a game of control of mind. naam simran and dhyer launa is the only way out from these five thieves otherwise these thieves will keep you busy in maya and you will never get out of the rut and never be able to achieve 'mukti' and Anand as you read daily in Anand sahib.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 9, 2016)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> Five thieves are the states of mind. It is all a game of control of mind. naam simran and dhyer launa is the only way out from these five thieves otherwise these thieves will keep you busy in maya and you will never get out of the rut and never be able to achieve 'mukti' and Anand as you read daily in Anand sahib.



What is dhyer launa?
Do you know of anyone that has achieved mukti?

I am only curious because I have yet to meet anyone that has achieved mukti, so I wonder if it actually makes any difference in the whole reaching mukti stakes?


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Apr 9, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> What is dhyer launa?
> Do you know of anyone that has achieved mukti?
> 
> I am only curious because I have yet to meet anyone that has achieved mukti, so I wonder if it actually makes any difference in the whole reaching mukti stakes?


Sorry. it is dhyan launa. Meditating on Him. I have the privilege of meeting a person who was jeevan mukt in real sense.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 9, 2016)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> Sorry. it is dhyan launa. Meditating on Him. I have the privilege of meeting a person who was jeevan mukt in real sense.



I ask these questions purely to further my knowledge, as I respect your writings, and I wish to know more,

do you think that discipline is more important in ones life, or understanding?


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 26, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> I ask these questions purely to further my knowledge, as I respect your writings, and I wish to know more,
> 
> do you think that discipline is more important in ones life, or understanding?


 This question was not asked of me, but I'll answer it with another question:
If you're eating cheese and crackers, which is more important, the cheese or the crackers?


----------

